Ask HN: What is the least “sexy” field in Computer Science? - mobiletelephone
======
nom
Does embedded systems count? It's sooo broad it's unbelievable.

------
Davidbrcz
I would go with network calculus

~~~
db48x
Isn't that what Feynman used to prove that the Connection Machine only needed
a queue depth of four?

